# Diet soda



## marshal959 (Feb 28, 2003)

How bad is diet soda, I used to drink regular all the time and now I never do, but I still need a couple diet cokes a day.  Whatcha think?


----------



## w8lifter (Feb 28, 2003)

Well...it's better than regular soda, lol....do a search....there's lots on it 

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9220&highlight=diet+coke

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11943&highlight=diet+soda


----------



## Dero (Feb 28, 2003)

You think so????
Just thinking that having ASPARTAME is worst then having sugar...


----------



## marshal959 (Feb 28, 2003)

Thx w8


----------



## Fit Freak (Mar 1, 2003)

I would say diet soda is MUCH better than regular soda BUT no soda is better than diet.  If you feel you need it drink the diet version.

As for aspartame....it affects everyone differently therefore I would say that you need to see how your own body reacts to it.  Regardless there have been no conclusive studies that prove consuming aspartame in moderation is detrimental to your health....all you will find are "individual" studies quoting side effects...fact remains...more studies are needed to prove toxicity.


----------



## Fluid (Mar 1, 2003)

Is it not true that carbonation can hinder protein synthesis?

Fluid


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 1, 2003)

http://www.mercola.com/2001/mar/10/soda_pop_dangers.htm


----------



## Dero (Mar 1, 2003)

and...

This ought to make you think - and it's for real!

 A stock clerk was sent to clean up a storeroom in Maui, Hawaii. When he got back he was complaining that the storeroom was really filthy and that he had noticed dried mouse or rat droppings in some areas. A couple of days later, he started to feel like he was coming down with stomach flu, complained of sore joints and headaches, and began to vomit. He went to bed and never really got up again. Within two days he was severely ill and weak. His blood sugar count was down to 66, and his face and eyeballs were yellow. He was rushed to the emergency at Pali-Momi, where he was  diagnosed to be suffering from massive organ failure. He died shortly before midnight.  
No one would have made the connection between his job and his death, had it not been for a doctor who specifically asked if he had been in a warehouse exposed to dry rat or mouse droppings at any time. They said there is a virus (much like the Hanta virus) that lives in dried rat and mouse droppings. Once dried, these droppings are like dust and can easily be breathed in or ingested if a person does not wear protective gear or fails to wash face and hands thoroughly. An autopsy was performed on the clerk to verify the doctor's suspicions. 
This is why it is extremely important to ALWAYS carefully rinse off the tops of canned sodas or foods, and to wipe off pasta packaging, cereal boxes, and so on. Almost everything you buy in a supermarket was stored in a warehouse at one 
time or another, and stores themselves often have rodents. 
Most of us remember to wash vegetables and fruits but never think of boxes and cans. The ugly truth is, even the most modern, upper class, super store has rats and mice. And their warehouse most assuredly does! 
Whenever you buy any canned soft drink, please make sure that you wash the top with running water and soap or, if that is not available, drink with a straw. 
The investigation of soda cans by the Center for Disease Control in Atlanta discovered that the tops of soda cans can be encrusted with dried rat's urine, which is so toxic it can be lethal. 
Canned drinks and other foodstuffs are stored in warehouses
and containers that are usually infested with rodents, and then they get transported to retail outlets without being properly cleaned.


----------



## marshal959 (Mar 1, 2003)

Oh crap, that sure makes me think.  Thx for the info.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 2, 2003)

I used to drink Diet Coke, drank it for many years. Then about a year ago I decided I did not want to drinnk it anymore and quit.

Now I drink water, milk, and coffee (one cup in the morning).


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

I am such a fuqing loser!! I have given up sooo much in my quest for health....but I can't give up my ddp (diet dr pepper)...I have tried and I can't  I need a 12 step progam for addiction to ddp!


----------



## Arnold (Mar 2, 2003)

I got my wife to give it up as well, she quit cold turkey January 1!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> I got my wife to give it up as well, she quit cold turkey January 1!



AWESOME! How did she handle it....was she a diet coke freak??? I need feedback...I need to know....help me please!!!!   Oh sorry, I got carried away.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> Now I drink water, milk, and coffee (one cup in the morning).



I am not supposed to drink milk...I am told dairy is bad. That sux  ...I love milk and cheese. I don't like coffee much...now and then it is good, but not to big of deal. Water is good...but ddp is the nectar of life LOL 
I know...I am bad and should get a grip.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 2, 2003)

I like dairy! 

She drank 2 Diet Cokes per day for several years. I guess she just has a lot of discipline cause she just quit.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 2, 2003)

Tell her congrats for me.  

I am going to have to figure out something that works for me.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 2, 2003)

now if I could only get her to stop drinking beer!


----------



## fearx24 (Mar 3, 2003)

How about Diet 7up.  How bad is that.   Its got no caffeine, no artificial flavors, no artificial colors. 30mg 1% of sodium.   doesnt add much value or nutrients but is it that bad to drink.  I use to drink like 6 mt dews a day minimum and now I only drink 2 (20oz) bottles or so of diet 7up a day for the last 6 months.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Mar 3, 2003)

See the link I posted above...esp the "Phosphoric Acid" 

Soda is a complete waste IMHO! 

DP


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> now if I could only get her to stop drinking beer!




You leave that sweet woman alone!!


----------



## marshal959 (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm drinking a 20oz diet coke as I type. It's sooooo good.


----------



## fearx24 (Mar 4, 2003)

Pop has been around for so long our bodies are immune to the acid.  hehehe 

Kind of like when People visit Mexico and you dont drink the water there!

Later


----------



## Freeman (Mar 4, 2003)

"pop"!!!

I just drink Water, and 1 glass of OJ in the morning!


----------



## marshal959 (Mar 4, 2003)

Thats cause u da man!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by marshal959 *_
> I'm drinking a 20oz diet coke as I type. It's sooooo good.


That is just plain mean!!!


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Mar 4, 2003)

Yipppeeeee!!! The end of my second day and not one ddp (diet dr pepper)!! Damn that is hard. Oh! no gum either!


----------



## Freeman (Mar 5, 2003)

good job!


----------



## marshal959 (Mar 5, 2003)

way to go


----------



## w8lifter (May 6, 2003)

bump


----------



## racoon02 (May 6, 2003)

Soda is the devil! 

Just h2o for me


----------



## eskimo515 (May 8, 2003)

PEPSI ONE RULES!!!


----------



## CourtQueen (May 8, 2003)

More diet soda info......

http://www.energyimages.net/diet_sodas_and_obesity.htm

http://www.morefromlife.com/reports.html

http://personal-diet.com/diet_drinks.htm

POP = YUCKY


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 8, 2003)

Even though I have cut out sodas...except for an occasional one here and there and changed to "splenda" sodas...I still LOVE them!! I can't help it


----------



## Dr. Pain (May 8, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CourtQueen *_
> More diet soda info......
> 
> http://www.energyimages.net/diet_sodas_and_obesity.htm
> ...



Most excellent


----------



## sawheet (May 8, 2003)

Beer rules all soft drinks in my opinion!!


----------

